# % Mark Up on Promotional Items



## PoorMorgan (Mar 24, 2012)

So I'm a small shop that mainly prints on apparel and have been venturing out into poster printing, printing on wood, canvas, etc. BUT I know have clients asking about promotional items.

I'll be ordering through larger distributors but I'm wondering what % everyone is charging for mark up on promotional items. I have pricing set up for everything else but I'm just wondering what the industry standard is for being the middle man in these situations. 

Thank you for your advice or links to similar questions asked that I haven't been able to find!


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Good question. Same here 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## PoorMorgan (Mar 24, 2012)

So after digging around I found a range of between 20-40% as a standard range with it maxing out at 50%.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Is that markup or margin? That isn't a lot. Remember that with these items there are other considerations than the per-each price. There are normally setup, color change, multi location and shipping fees. 

We triple the net on promo products if they order more than the min (4 times if they order the min) and that seems to work well.


----------

